

This NFL Millionaire Lives on a $60K Budget to Save for the Future - miralabs
http://time.com/money/3991687/nfl-ryan-broyles-60k-budget-financial-literacy-sports/

======
tired_man
This man is one of the smartest pro athletes I've ever read about. He probably
won't end up doing lifealert or reverse mortgage commercials when he is older.

I think he rates a bit of applause.

